
Quibi - Snackable Movies - retpirato
https://qz.com/1569423/jeffrey-katzenbergs-quibi-to-offer-snackable-movies-on-phones/
======
retpirato
it seems to me like he's trying to reinvent the wheel. a 2hr movie divided
into 8 minute segments isn't a movie it's a minisode of a series. Yes, there's
a name for it because it's not even an original idea. By the way youtube, who
he labels as competition already has a lot of web series in minisode format.
This guy is following Apple's model. 1. Copy somebody else's idea. 2. put it
in a shiny package & add a catchy, fancy sounding tag line without really
improving the core functionality. 3. sell it at a premium under the guise of
it being innovative. It only works because people attach a premium value to
Apple's copies because they're either not familiar with the original product
that Apple copied or they believe Apple's excuse for passing off another
company's idea as their own. This is the same thing.

